# Sessel einfärben/umfärben



## Blackylein (13. August 2009)

Hi!

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es hierzu schon einige Tutorials gibt. Aber ich schwöre, die habe ich alle probiert  Wahrscheinlich komme ich nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis weil das Ausgangsmaterial nicht so ideal ist.

Bei dem Bild im Anhang würde ich gerne den Sessel Orange einfärben. Aber irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht richtig hin. Ich habe es direkt probiert mit Str+U. Oder aber auch mit einer neuen Ebene, die orange ist und dort dann mit den diversenen Ebeneneisntellungen (Ineinanderkopieren, Farbe, Multiplizieren, etc.) gespielt. 

Entweder ich bekomme nicht den richtigen Farbton hin oder es sieht total hässlich aus. Eigentlich sieht es immer hässlich aus. Man sollte im besten Fall nicht sehen, dass der Sessel eigentlich schwarz ist. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das am schönsten hinbekomme?


----------



## fluessig (13. August 2009)

Als erstes musst du natürlich den Sessel freistellen.
Das Problem ist ja die sehr dunkle Farbe. Mein Ansatz wäre also erstmal die Farbe zu entsättigen (so heisst das in Gimp, in PS gibt's bestimmt was ähnliches). Jetzt enthält  die Auswahl nur noch Grauwerte. Wichtigster Schritt: Helligkeit und Kontrast jetzt verändern -> Das Ergebnis muss schön Hell sein, sollte aber keine Strukturen verlieren (die Naht, Schatten usw).
Dann eine neue Ebene anlegen und die Auswahl mit einer beliebigen Farbe füllen (also z.B. ein sattes blau). Die Ebeneneinstellung auf Division stellen (irgendwie habe ich damit schönere Ergebnisse bekommen als über die Multiplikation).

Jetzt nur noch die Farbe auf orange einfärben (über Einfärben). Eventuell noch ein wenig den Schatten bearbeiten/einbauen - der ist bei mir verloren gegangen.

Am Ende sieht es dann bei mir so aus (mit Gimp in 3 Minuten, man sollte sich beim freistellen natürlich mehr Mühe geben und alle Teile des Sessels berücksichtigen ):


----------



## Blackylein (18. August 2009)

Hi!

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps. Leider bekomme ich nicht ganz die gewünschte Farbe hin. Das ist leider wichtig weil das Foto zum Design der Website passen soll. 

Anbei die Vorlage (hätte ich vl. vorher auch raufladen sollen, sry)


----------



## fluessig (18. August 2009)

Leider kann ich dir da nur noch sehr begrenzt behilflich sein, denn da müsste ich schon die Menüpunkte in PS kennen um dir da noch weiter zu helfen (hab PS aber seit der CS1 nicht mehr verwendet und das ist denkbar lange her).

Vielleicht gibst du noch den Zielfarbwert an.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem rechten Bein der Dame passiert? Da fehlt bereits im ersten Bild ein bedeutender Teil und in deinem colorierten Bild sieht man das auch recht deutlich.

Einziger Tipp noch um den Farbwert nah zu kommen: Spiel dich mit den Werten Helligkeit, Kontrast und Sättigung.


----------

